# National Rainbow gathering 2009



## Linda/Ziggy

UPDATE !!

The Rainbow gathering will be happening in New Mexico !
The full directions are now up on the internet.

Parque Venando - Santa Fe National Forest.
Near Cuba NM, Which is nearish Santa Fe.

I've been getting alot of feedback about the rainbow gather and STP peeps.
Seems a few STP peeps are going and we 've agreed to meet up at the gather.

So I'd like to suggest a meet up someplace on the main site and if some peeps
want to go to A camp(alcohol) as well, that's up to you to organize that.

I'll be in the trading circle alot and also looking for a good friendly vegan kitchen
to work in !


Email me and see ya there.

Linda/ZIggy
[email protected]






Hey all,

I am hoping to get to the gathering this year -finally.

Was wondering about an STP get together at the gather ?
Would be excellent to meet some of ya from STP.

Any ideas ??

Oh shhhhh I'm a Rainbow virgin.....
An old road dawg all the same though...hahaha

Linda/Ziggy:goat:


----------



## Angela

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

Yeah, rainbow gatherings don't seem to be a thing that most folks here seem to be into. Over on digihitch or tribe.net though you can find tons of other folks that are going to those. I have to agree with Arrow, NM in the summer does not look appealing.


----------



## wartomods

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

*waiting for neo-hippies*


----------



## mysticaljoshuatree

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

hey where is this gathering going to be hopefully not hawai again.:worship:


----------



## dime

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

not going


----------



## finn

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

Maybe this year they're going for more of a burning man type environment... Bring water or die!


----------



## Geoff

*National Rainbow gather 2009*



finn said:


> Bring water or die!



ha ha that should be the burning man motto


----------



## wildboy860

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

The gathering is gonna be in New Mexico. I wanna attend this year, but I'm not sure. Better things might come along.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

Hey all,

As much as I would want to experience Burning Man................
It isn't free to get in - it's fucking expensive...

I don't have $300 bucks to go play ' chaos' in the desert.
Though tips on sneaking in /working the crew would be helpful
for people who want to go.............

:eatit:
And unfortunatley most of the 'burners' I have met are
Hipster assholes, with alot of money - 
Hipster being another word for 'new yuppie' trendy fucks
ripping of OUR alternative culture and calling it their own.

Yeah met some drainbow assholes too............
still............

Anyway this is a call out to anyone going for a 
STP road dawg meet up at the nat gather.

So let's meet up if your going !

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## db3kfan

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

this will be my third year, but i aint no hippie. i go for the free food


----------



## db3kfan

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

if you wanna meet up there im down


----------



## Ghostie

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

Hey I'm not hip to much, so could someone explain to me what exactly this gathering is about?


----------



## finn

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

It's a hippie thing with a long history of hippieness with regional gatherings and a big honking national one.


----------



## db3kfan

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

really, its pretty cheesy. most of the people there put on a front. 'lovin you' 'brother' etc makes me wanna puke


----------



## Ghostie

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

am i slow? i still don't get what exactly goes down at these things...


----------



## wartomods

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

drugs(no alcohol), sex , rock'n'roll (not really rock'n'roll, but yeah), workshops, culture


----------



## finn

*National Rainbow gather 2009*



Ghostie said:


> am i slow? i still don't get what exactly goes down at these things...



Well, it is a bit difficult to describe if you don't hang around the types who go to those things, and I'm guessing you haven't really gotten to know any of them. There is alcohol in the A-camp (hence the A) and drug use where pot is the most popular, but you can probably find a wide variety if you try. Officially there isn't supposed to be money transactions going on and officially it's supposed to be full of people who have "dropped out" of society in general, though that might be a bit questionable. Anyway, there's food about, drumcircles, new ager and vintage hippie stuff around. There will be some good people around, but you'll also encounter plenty of people who aren't. I don't know exactly how to describe it to someone unfamiliar with the rainbows, since I was under the impression that you can find people to go to those things everywhere.

One of my friends told me about one guy who gave workshops on hugging, and I am not kidding you about this. She nearly murdered him, too.


----------



## Ghostie

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

Hahaha! Sounds like a blast. Yeah I mean I've met those types around Haight street and Hippy Hill and places like that, but I never really cared to find out much about them.


----------



## Beegod Santana

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

Q: Whats the difference between heady nuggets and a rainbow sister?

A: The heady nuggets won't make their way around the whole gathering.


----------



## Snipe Junkie

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

yeah...my question is are the rainbow family prepared for multiple days in the desert???? its the fucking desert people!!!!!!!! I LIKE WATER


----------



## Dameon

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

Could get pretty crazy. I've been told that nationals, internationals, and the national food not bombs convention are all in New Mexico this year. So New Mexico will be pretty crazy. As for water...even New Mexico has a good amount of water. Look at google maps on satellite, and check out the east side of the state, especially around Taos. Rainbows are pretty good about scouting out locations with lots of water; they've only been doing this more than 30 years.

I went to the nationals last year, and all the hippiecrites running around made me want to puke. Also, I like hippies, I especially like smoking their pot and eating their drugs, but it's just way too many hippies for me.


----------



## db3kfan

*National Rainbow gather 2009*



Dameon said:


> I went to the nationals last year, and all the hippiecrites running around made me want to puke. but it's just way too many hippies for me.



exactly


----------



## seke

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

I actually love hippie fests, cool to get away and enjoy some music. I wouldn't go to a rainbow gathering by myself though.


----------



## db3kfan

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

they're cool and shit, but some of the fakeness kills me


----------



## Bendixontherails

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

I go for the krishna crack!

and early bird's pancakes.
and the ganja food at warriors of the light.


and the bad ass music. ( sometimes ) 
Like this past year. the guy doin Tom Waits at menace to sobriety, with a little trio including a trombone and an accordian, and that badass sister Mary Fuego, who did the coolest gypsy/steet urchin/ female Aqualung/ accordian badassishness I ever fuckin saw. 

they are fun, and I'm plannin on goin this year, but I fully agree with db3k. all the fuckers that show up on the 3rd & 4th, in their crocs and brand new tie-dye... not my cuppa joe. 

if you wanna really meet some cool folks though, show up the week to 10 days before the 4th. get your ass in one of the kitchens (Shut Up & Eat It, Early Bird, Warriors of the Light, Montana Mud, Fat Kids, or whoever looks like your crowd when you show up.) and help out some. You'll probably enjoy it.

and at least bring whatever drugs you intend to do. don't just assume it'll be there, cause that's what eveybody fuckin thinks. and it sucks spending tons of time walkin around lookin for nugs. bring some, and if you can, enough to share some, then you'll have a WAY better time.


----------



## Bendixontherails

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

OH! and bring small tradeables. shiny rocks, knives, candy bars, hemp shit, beads, nug jars, or whatever you like to make. head down to Trade Circle and find somebody else's shit you like better than yours!


----------



## finn

*National Rainbow gather 2009*



Bendixontherails said:


> OH! and bring small tradeables. shiny rocks, knives, candy bars, hemp shit, beads, nug jars, or whatever you like to make. head down to Trade Circle and find somebody else's shit you like better than yours!



That part might be neat to go to. Stove has a funny story about why you shouldn't have sex with anybody at the rainbow gatherings.


----------



## seke

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

I need to get to a festival soon.


----------



## Ghostie

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

When is it, exactly?


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

*Gather dates/location info*

National Gather is ALWAYS week of July 4th.

I'm aiming to get there for seed camp/set up and stay for take down.

Have a look at 
Rainbow Family of Living Light Unofficial Home Page
ww.welcomehere.org
they might be 'com'...

But all the info you need about gathers if you have never been to one.
They do not publish exact location details till just before.
But it will be in New Mexico.

Find a Rainbow, crusty, road dawg and ask.
Also each state in the USA has a 'light line' which gives details
of local/statewide events, potlucks, drum circles, etc.

And yes it started as a Hippie gather but alot of punks, road dawgs, crusties go.
And.... all the above can be lovely or assholes too !

The advice about trading stuff is good !
Bring stuff !

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Poking Victim

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

New Mexico has plenty of water and trees. Y'all don't get out much?


----------



## GutterMax

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

I went to folklife, simply because it was within 150 miles of my hq, and its gotten really yuppie-tastic. I do like the extra huge NO FIREARMS ALLOWED signs, they make sense after last years little incident. Anyway, back on to the subject, I'm going to Rainbow. One of my friends wants to go and has never traveled by unorthodox means, so I'm going to take him on a little adventure. We really should get together a group of us and establish an STP Camp. Right near A Camp, I'd rather get trashed than come within a hundred feet of a drum circle. Maybe we should have a post like the one for the last STP gatherin' where people can RSVP. It'd be nice to have at least a good handful of STP folks. Rainbow is supposed to be "Liberated Territory", so lets make it what we want it to be. Besides, free food is always nice.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

SO...there's gonna be lots of hippies there?


----------



## kai

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

at the gatherings i've been to in canada I can say if you want something good to trade take chocolate and tobacco.


----------



## Matt Derrick

*National Rainbow gather 2009*

i say go for the stp camp thing... we haven't done it in a few years (i think) but baltimore punx used to always go to the national and ocala gatherings and establish "camp butts". it had alcohol like a-camp, but without the retarded scumfucks. also a good place to scream "tolerating you brother!!!" when hippies walk by and say "lovin ya brother".


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

This thread has made me really curious about rainbow gatherings. I've always just had friends make fun of them, and I never really gave them much thought, but I think I might go to this one just to see it for myself. Maybe it will be fun...


----------



## Matt Derrick

i think everyone should go at least once. i had a lot of bad stuff happen, but when you arrive on time, and meet cool ppl and actually check out some of the events, i would imagine it would be alright if you have a decent tolerance for hippie bullcrap.

i might go again some day if i have a bus to drive there.


----------



## Bendixontherails

I think everyone ought to go to at least one. they're interesting, and you'll be suprised who you run into.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy

*Rainbow Gather UPDATE !*

Directions NOW up on the internet.

Parque Venando
Santa Fe National Park - Cuba NM.

Nearish Santa Fe.

STP peeps will be meeting up at the gather.

I'll be in the trading circle alot and looking for
a good vegan kitchen to cook in !

Look out for my STP sign in the trading circle , 
or just look out for me the little old (really old) pUnk rock lady with pinky purple hair and
weird demented american /british accent............

And if you wanna hook up on our way there,
me and my old man Mike are hitching from Phoenix to
Santa Fe via Flagstaff & Alberquerque !

Looking for people to hook up with on the way.

Thanks
Linda/Ziggy
[email protected]


----------



## madewithpaint

i've never been to a rainbow gathering, but i've always wanted to go.
don't think i can make it this summer though, unless i want to travel with my ex boyfriend...


----------



## finn

I was thinking about going to this one along with a friend, but now that she can't make it, I won't either. Have fun whoever's going...


----------

